# Thoughts on the King Canada KC-6HJC 6" table top Jointer?



## Zach Kearns (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm in the market for a table top jointer (I simply can't afford a bigger one and wouldn't have space). This jointer (King Canada KC-6HJC 6") catches my eye but reviews are hard to find because the machine is newer (I think?). 

Porter Cable PC160JT is also another option, as is the Ridgid (but that is higher then I want to pay).

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Zach Kearns said:


> I'm in the market for a table top jointer (I simply can't afford a bigger one and wouldn't have space). This jointer (King Canada KC-6HJC 6") catches my eye but reviews are hard to find because the machine is newer (I think?).
> 
> Porter Cable PC160JT is also another option, as is the Ridgid (but that is higher then I want to pay).
> 
> ...


It looks nice enough, the website says it's got a helix cutterhead but I don't know if they're trying to BS you by having 3 blades that are angled like this one

Aluminum top means no jigs that use magnets and it's prone to scratching but honestly I never had a problem with my Delta tabletop I had 10 or so years ago. Oh and they're LOUD 


It says it's $400 US. For that I could get a nice Jet or Grizzly on craigslist and still have money to buy a Shelix. Actually that's exactly what I did.


----------

